# Fastcustomer



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

This app will call customer support for you and then call you back once there is a rep on the line. They have a database of about 3000 companies customer support. So this will deff save everyone time. when it comes to calling customer support and waiting on hold for 30 mins. find it here https://market.android.com/details?id=www.fastcustomer.com&feature=search_result


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow that is awesome!! Thanks for sharing.

I almost want to call a customer service number just to try it out lol


----------



## crazy25000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for the share! Will be greatly helpful


----------

